# Agency for PR



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, 

Are there any lawyers or companies/agencies in Singapore that can advise in regards to rules for PR? 
Any information will be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ukrainka said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any lawyers or companies/agencies in Singapore that can advise in regards to rules for PR?
> Any information will be appreciated.
> ...


Engaging a lawyer for PR, in Singapore, is a waste of $.

A lawyer will not improve your chances.

Go to www.ica.gov.sg and read up on the documentary requirements. You can't manufacture anything beyond what they ask.

Lawyers will come in handy if you are on the GIP scheme.

What is your current residency in Singapore ?


----------



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you. We are EP and DP. Any good chances?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ukrainka said:


> Thank you. We are EP and DP. Any good chances?


If you earn enough $ to pay a lawyer or consultant go ahead 

How long have you been here ? 

By now you would know how Singapore awards PR. 

It's not necessarily based on your pass or your salary. Or what you know


----------



## MADstud (Sep 21, 2016)

Most of the agency that promised you PR or citizenship are not truthful from my colleague's experience. They take money to do the same things that you can do yourself.


----------



## expatAbroad123 (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't waste your money and just apply yourself.


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

I agree with everyone here, dont waste money to engage lawyers, they won't add any value to your application. 

Imho Application process wise, Singapore has the one of the easiest, not much documentation than a tourist visa, unlike Canada / Australia where its a long list of things. However the assessment process is not transparent, its a black box. 

But it may be for good reasons, my thought on this is, for small country like this they want to make sure they want to keep things under control and they have to change the policies dynamically, once you make it transparent it may be difficult to fine tune and change the policy / process at will. And you still have to honour the past application. 

Good luck with your application. But just go at it one your own. if you have extra money give it charity and mention that in your application that may increase your chance than engaging a agent.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Ukrainka said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any lawyers or companies/agencies in Singapore that can advise in regards to rules for PR?
> Any information will be appreciated.
> ...


Hi I am also from Ukraine.... I've been here for 10 year and 6 months....

My wife is also working here on S-pass and I am on EP.....

Applied for PR like 6-7 times.... Guess what? Not successful 

In my opinion, we ( all types and flavors of Caucasians ) have no chance to get a PR here 

You can PM me if you would like to get in touch and discuss more


----------

